# seattle area bike fitting



## forrest_m

I'd love some recommendations for good shops - actually, specific people at shops - to help fit my new bike ('05 roubaix, bought used on ebay). montlake bike shop is very convenient for me (2 blocks from my house), but i'd go anywhere within city limits if that would help get the best fit...

TIA


----------



## rcnute

The guy to go to is Erik Moen--physical therapist and cyclist in Bothell, I think. I haven't seen him yet but hope to get around to it eventually.


----------



## Travis

*gregg's greenlake*

I can't remember his name off hand but I believe they only have one premier fitter at Greenlake. I believe he raced in Europe .... does a great job. he spent about 30 minutes on shoe fit then another hour on bike fit and dialing everything in just so


----------



## tyro

Russell at Herriott Sports Performance did the fitting for my mountain bike. He's got an inredible depth of knowledge and experience with positioning and training.

I went to see Zac at Cascade Bicycle Studio on Monday to get measured up for a custom bike I'm getting. He's great and will set you up just right. He's fitted thousands of people and asks all the right questions. 

I simply cannot recommend either one of these guys enough. You cannot go wrong either way.

www.cascadebicyclestudio.com
www.herriottsportsperformance.com


----------



## Poppadaddio

*Another vote for Herriot*

I just got fitted there and those guys are pros. It's too early to say I'm winning more already, but the experience, and the fee, was well worth it.


----------



## kmc

*another for Erik Moen*

I had a fit done by Erik last year. He is a physical therapist that focuses bike fit, etc. Here is his website.


----------



## MTT

This is a couple weeks old, but Matt Hill, who works through (but not for) Greggs Greenlake shop is great. I paid him for an hour, but I think we were in that little room for about two and a half. He also trains people who want to race, and if you have seen him race, the man knows his stuff................MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## probo32

check out www.cyclingnorthwest.com 
Russell Stevenson does bike fits as well as some personal coaching and outdoor clinics. As a veteran Pro bike racer he really knows his stuff. He is a Bike Fit Educator for Bike Fit Systems in Kirkland. They certify Bicycle Dealers, PT's and Personal Coaches all around the world.


----------



## goneskiian

Wow, this is an old thread!

Another vote for Erik Moen.

http://www.bikept.com/

Cheers!


----------



## Karpman18

*Bike Fitting*

I took spin class at Cycle U on Sandpoint and heard nothing but good things about the fittings there. Craig, who's the king of the castle there, is the one who made the training recommendations for the 2010 STP packet and his credentials included there speak for themselves.


----------



## goneskiian

Craig Undem definitely knows his stuff. 

Good choice.


----------



## Stratocruiser

A couple of friends recommended Tony at Tacoma Bike. I decided to give this a try, since I'm in the area.

I'll be riding this weekend's Hilly Chilly, so was motivated to schedule my bike fitting in time for the ride. I recently purchased a used Serotta Classique Ti, but was uncertain whether my bike was really set up properly for me.

Tony's background includes the Serotta Fit training, but, more importantly, he had apprenticed with Europe's top bike fit specialists in a London shop for a period of years.

Following my fitting, I headed out on a ride in the Point Defiance area, and the changes Tony made were a substantial improvement. I found that changes to my saddle height significantly enhanced my hill-climbing ability, and that'll come in handy on Sunday's ride.


----------

